# Scolopendra mirabilis Info



## Acal57 (Mar 10, 2007)

Could someone enlighten me as to the specifics of this species. Its hard to find info. Size, housing, temperment, feeding, and anything else you can think of. Cheers.


----------



## Acal57 (Mar 12, 2007)

no one has this species?


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 13, 2007)

a lot has been said before on this forum. try searching for it. if you have any specific q's after you have read through all the available posts on here i would be happy to take a crack at them

short summary: pretty things but might be harder than average to keep alive for a variety of reasons


----------



## Acal57 (Mar 13, 2007)

damn Ive run searches on this right and left and can't find a damn thing except a couple pictures.....you don't happen to have a link?


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2007)

I think you're referring to the centipedes often offered as "neon-blue-legged" from Tanzania ?

I'm not sure if those are in fact Scolopendra (Trachycormocephalus) mirabilis.
(maybe they are, but untill someone gives a proper ID to them i woudn't call them Sc.mirabilis)

I bet a search on Trachycormocephalus will bring up some info
Trachycormocephalus = an old synonim for Scolopendra btw


----------

